# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Костюмы, грим

## Luda

> Добрый вечер! К осенним развлечениям обсуждали сегодня как одеть детей. У меня все дети играют роли овощей, были раньше у нас овощи(большие картинки) вешались на шею, потом ободочки на голову, а теперь хотим, чтоб всех детей одели родители по цвету овощей. Родители просят у нас помощи. Может у кого-то есть какие-то идеи? Или фото.


Я в одной из этих тем выкладывала видео с осенней сказки. 
В одной из сказок были замечательные костюмы:
осенние-3 Сычево.wmv
[IMG]http://*********ru/281476m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/285572m.jpg[/IMG]
У меня фотографий немного, поэтому, чтобы увидеть-лучше видео посмотреть, к тому же, будет понятно, какой костюм что обозначает...

----------


## СИПСИК

*vasar123*,
Ты скачи, моя лошадка!

[IMG]http://*********ru/277412m.png[/IMG]
Всадники на лошадках предусмотрены в самых разных пьесах и спектаклях. И даже там, где они не предусмотрены, сцену с наездниками можно вставить: она оживляет спектакль и позволяет увеличить количество участников.
Традиционный способ — посадить ребенка верхом на палочку с лошадиной головой.
Шахтинцы детского сада «Тополек» придумали более сценичный вариант. На ребенка, изображающего наездника, надевается… юбочка на резинке. Резинка нужна, чтобы костюм не очень зависел от габаритов актера. Спереди к юбочке крепится лошадиная голова, а с боков пришиваются ножки в сапожках. Лошадиная голова удерживается в нужном положении с помощью лямок, закрепляющихся на теле наездника. Голову лошадки лучше делать из легких материалов, чтобы она не стесняла движения ребенка. 
Это может быть папье-маше, картон или изолон. Этот замечательный материал шахтинцы открыли для себя всего пару лет назад и теперь вовсю используют его в костюмном деле.
С костюмом читателей познакомила 
Виктория ВОРОБЬЕВА, руководитель театральной 
студии детского сада № 40 «Тополек» г. Шахты

В театральной мастерской детского сада № 34 «Соловушка» г. Воркуты можно обнаружить немало различных диковинок. Одна из них — костюм «Хозяйки с говорящим гусем».
Идею костюма воркутинские педагоги заимствовали у своих питерских коллег. Обязательная деталь костюма — две одинаковые перчатки. Одна — настоящая — надевается на руку девочки-Хозяйки, другая — декоративная — пришивается к платью. На свободную руку маленькой актрисы, как чулок, надевается кукла-гусь, тоже являющаяся элементом костюма и пришитая к платью вместе с корзинкой. Кисть руки может руководить головой и клювом кукольной птицы. Таким образом, одна актриса исполняет роли двух персонажей — и Хозяйки, и Гуся. Правда, такое сценическое поведение удается не всем и требует специальной подготовки.
Хозяйка с Гусем может появиться на любой осенней ярмарке, на любом празднике урожая и изобилия (зрители обязательно оценят юмор и оригинальность такого сценического решения). А может прийти в гости на занятие к малышам, чтобы рассказать о жизни домашних птиц, загадать детям загадки. Да мало ли как можно использовать великолепную идею!
[IMG]http://*********ru/264100m.png[/IMG]

кому нужны  красивые костюмы?
http://www.mledy.ru/collection/3/16/?capsule=0&p=1
http://croco.ru/catalog/page/1

----------


## Mamule4

Доброго дня всем ! Я про свой занавес где-то писала уже. Сетка(тюлевая), за ней на расстоянии см15 шторы под цвет(здесь желтый, а на зиму -голубой задник и голубая сетка-передник).На списанных простынях рисую деревья,кусты, грибы, потом вырезаем, прикрепляем иголочками и пришиваем на сетку(иголочки снимаем).Голубой занавес используем и весной, меняем снежинки на листочки-цветочки-птички.[IMG]http://*********ru/297633m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAna

www.stoidey.com/new-year-presents.htm - книги по изготовлению карнавальных костюмов для детей и взрослых.

----------


## ЛВ

> как изготовить костюм самовара для взрослого.


Может по подобию игрушек на чайник одеваемых.....посмотри тут, что-нибудь навеет, возможно....

свинка и обезьяна
http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/5379
курочка: 
http://hobby.rin.ru/articles/html/1410.html
куклы: 
http://www.rukodelie.by/content/?id=1539 
корова
http://www.dublirin.com.ua/we_sew_burenka.html

----------


## ЛВ

Девочки, это для тех, кто всяких воинов-богатырей ищет.....
ссылки по изготовлению шлема
http://gus-rpg.narod.ru/hlm.htm
http://roseofwind.narod.ru/slem.htm

----------


## ЛВ

> Девочки, подскажите как изготовить костюм самовара для взрослого.
> 77ss@bk.ru


Может, вот тут глянешь Матрёшку.....http://www.holidaysoon.org/txt/28matr.shtml

----------


## Мелисса 19

> Девочки, кто-нибудь делал божьи коровки на танец? Из чего лучше сделать?


Костюмы можно посмотреть здесь http://www.solnet.ee/gallery/katalog.html

----------


## gagara

*Natalinet,*

Увидела, что вы писали просьбу о костюмах. Может уже кто и подсказал, я пока читаю и всех догоняю, но посмотрите здесь я нашла много.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=121610&page=2

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=101071&page=12
и там по страничкам полазьте


А тут ООчень суперские костюмчики http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=101071&page=10

----------


## vasar

> девочки а нет ли у кого выкройки для бескозырки?
> __________________


http://www.solnet.ee/gallery/katalog.html
здесь

----------


## oljaTs

> если у кого возможность скинуть выкройку цветов, те которые на голову? или там все просто?


Я в самом начале нашего знакомства в ящик сбрасывала инфу об этом. И фото тоже.
Но там нужна креповая бумага. Хотя, наверное, можно заменить и обычной цветной.....
Сейчас посмотрю в своих отправленных письмах, может быть не удалила.
А так:
1. Бумажный ободок, обернуть зеленой бумагой.
2. Сделать крестовину бумажную, которую зафиксировать к ободку с помощь. стейплера.
3. Вырезать лепестки из бумаги. Форма лепестка зависит от выбранного Вами цветка.
4. Стейплером зафиксировать лепестки к крестовине так, чтобы скрыть все пустоты между полосками крестовины.
5. И еще. Шапочка надевается на макушку, т.е. на хвостик. иначе она сползет вниз.

----------


## Насхатовна

Девочки, а у меня малыши танцевали танец подсолнушек. Шапочки я сделала легко и практично. Вырезала полоску белого картона на ободок, из желтой гофрированной бумаги вырезала много лепестков подсолнуха.Закрепила ободок нужного размера и по всему ободку скрепками прикрепила лепестки. Они свисали сверху-вниз, потом немного разгладила (карандашом) концы лепестков вверх. После праздника сняла скрепки и сложила лепестки в стопочки. Эти же лепестки использовала в оформлении стены к осени. Шапочки смотрелись симпатично. Так как место для всех масок не хватает, мы с напарницей придумали рисовать нужную картинку для шапочки, маски и складывать их в коробки из под конфет, а когда надо прикреплять скрепкой к ободкам. Эти же картинки использую в играх, в оформлении. Буду рада, если мой совет кому-нибудь пригодится.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, это  новогодние костюмы моих детей.(прошлый год)
Снегурочка – Алена Федотова


Снежинка и зайка - Дашенька и Коля ,1 мл.гр


Восточная красавица- Женя


Восточные красавицы


Мальвина - Наташенька


Елочка - Катюшка

----------


## Marina-28-T

> подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно одеть на новый год силачей -


Они же не просто силачи. они же цирковые силачи! Поэтому немножко юмора не помешает. Наши детки, будучи силачами  на цирковой арене, были одеты в облегающие майки,типа борцовок, а на шее  были бабочки. Детей я выбрала очень худеньких,ну а на гирях соответственно написали - 100кг.Они у нас их и подбрасывали и перебрасывали и впереди, и за спиной. Правда акробатами были другие детки,эти только силачи.

----------


## Marina-28-T

> Подскажите, Пожалуйста, вы все можете.
> Как сделать девочку - цветок, чтобы раскрывались лепестки? хоть и н.г. на носу, но впереди есть еще и день Матери.
> Благодарю Вас.


Мы в свое время делали дюймовочку ,но ее прятали в цветок,который потом раскрывался под музыку чарующую -  было классно. А вам надо ,чтобы цветок была сама девочка? Не делала, но могу пофантазировать. Если сделать отдельные лепестки и закрепить их на талии, пришив к поясочку, а закыть его можно на шее.а можно и на голове, оставив при этом  пролет для рук. Связать лепестки можно тоненькой резиночкой и при легком давлении рукой- она снимется  и лепестки  раскроются. надо только материал правильно подобрать, чтобы лепестки после раскрытия не упали вниз, а держались паралельно полу. Тут надо подумать. Может на талию дополнительно прицепить   что то типа маленького обруча, чтобы они как бы на него облокотились. Ну это просто мысли вслух, может я что-то и не додумала.

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------

Ада (11.12.2018), Алусик (03.03.2019), буссоница (21.11.2018), Ледок (22.11.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Одуванчики:

----------

алена-09 (24.11.2019), Грезельда (03.03.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------

SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), Грезельда (03.03.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------

SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), Грезельда (03.03.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Весна

----------

EVGESKA (02.03.2019), Грезельда (03.03.2019), Елена М (02.03.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Цветы

----------

EVGESKA (02.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.03.2019), Грезельда (03.03.2019), Елена М (02.03.2019), Лилия60 (09.05.2019)

----------


## Nadinapryanik

Дети любят наряжаться различными персонажами из фильмов и мультиков. Один из таких персонажей является гном. Но что же делать, если купить готовый костюм гнома проблематично? В таком случае, можно сшить костюм гнома своими руками! Для шитья какого-либо костюма их можно использовать в качестве образца, дабы не тратить лишнее время на замеры.

----------

Лилия60 (09.05.2019)

----------


## s.lopuhova

А у нас был вот такой Хоттабыч. Костюм фабричный, а бороду, брови и усы делали сами из шерсти для валяния.

----------

Елена М (14.06.2019), Лилия60 (26.04.2020), Людмилая (14.06.2019), Татиана 65 (14.06.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Еще мышки норушки

----------

MakaRock (24.11.2019), Елена М (24.11.2019), Татиана 65 (24.11.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ободочки для персонажей
Бусинки

----------

MakaRock (24.11.2019), mochalova19 (29.11.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (24.11.2019), Елена М (24.11.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Конфетка


Елочки

 

Белка

----------

chirinka (25.11.2019), Dinara77 (01.12.2019), алена-09 (24.11.2019), Елена М (24.11.2019), Лилия60 (26.04.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Русские костюмы

----------

Татиана 65 (26.04.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------

Лилия60 (26.04.2020), Татиана 65 (26.04.2020)

----------


## ry-bka

Это  мои  инопланетные гости на выпускном несколько лет назад.

----------

Лилия60 (26.04.2020), Татиана 65 (26.04.2020)

----------


## ry-bka

Это  мои  мои  медузы на  Новый год

----------

VITA786 (05.12.2020), Лилия60 (26.04.2020), Татиана 65 (26.04.2020)

----------


## Елена Шавцова

Доброе утро! Может у кого есть идеи костюма Сковороды. Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Коровки

----------

Лилия60 (05.02.2021)

----------

